# Won 1st, 3rd, and 4th in tournament almost a sweep of the whole thing.....



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Tournament had a 3 trout stringer division, 2 slot red division, and bull red division. Pot was split between the divisions.

Customer hired me for tourney and really wanted some trout. Pre tourney meeting i told them i was not on tourney level competitive trout....but i felt like we had a very competitive strategy as i was on some stud bull reds if they wanted to target that. I was honest and said we would likely only catch 4 but thats all you need. We caught three..... and they won first, third, and fourth.... congrats team. Thanks for the generous tip. And thanks for trusting me to change up the game plan. They all caught the biggest fish of their lives (caught some bug sharks too). They covered their guide fee and tourney fees and hotels easily with their winnings....


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

definitely can not beat that! great job putting them on the fish


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

way to go!!!!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Nice work Capt Grem!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Way ta go Steve! That was awesome. You made a great call.....

I think that most people would trust your recommendations if they know you at all.


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

Awesome job, Steve!
What body of water??


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Tourney was out of Galv West Bay. We ran down toward Freeport for our winning bulls.

We planned the work and worked the plan and stuck with it....paid off.... was a very fun day with some cool guys.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*nice*

way to go. :texasflag


----------

